# Stagea series 2 Anyone interested.



## Lesliedc (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi,
I am seriously thinking of selling my phase 2 Stagea. I think quite a few of you will know it as we were on the track fairly regularly in the late noughties.
I don't use it much these days and would like to see it go to someone who would appreciate it. Hence make me an offer, or give me a call to have a chat. Telephone number 01235 225555 9-5pm.


----------

